

STAPLE - An All-or-nothing transform - swapspace
http://sysnet.ucsd.edu/projects/staple/

======
swapspace
The wikip page <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_or_nothing_transform> and the
outgoing links are also pretty interesting.

